# In case you didn't know



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Rawhide: The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
Written on 04/28/2014 by Brandy Arnold in Food Guidelines, Teeth


689

There are countless types of dog chews, bones, and toys in the market today, and rawhide is one of the most popular. Because there have been lots of concerns regarding the safety of rawhide dog chews, it is a good idea to be familiar with the various kinds of rawhide available as well as the pros and cons accompanying these types of chew toys. With the necessary facts, you can make a sound decision about whether or not to allow your pooch to chow down on the popular knotted chew bone.

The Good:

· It promotes healthy gums and teeth in dogs. As the rawhide chews get moistened, it tends to wrap around your pooch’s teeth; rubbing off any plaque buildup which in turn reduce his risk of acquiring serious dental problems.

· It prevents dogs from chewing valuable items at home. Because rawhide chews can keep your pooch busy for several hours, you can keep your clothing, furniture, and other belongings from being chewed on.

· It relieves teething pain that most puppies struggle with. When puppies start gnawing on rawhide chews, they tend to feel less pain as their teeth push through. Besides, rawhides help them in developing strong jaws.

· Your dog will likely love them. A lot of pet owners ignore the downsides to rawhide treats when the see the pure joy of a dog with a fresh, new chew. While there are some Pros to rawhide treats, careful selection and proper use are still vitally important.

The Bad:

· It can be a choking a hazard. Once your dog swallows a tiny, broken piece of rawhide, that portion can get lodged in his throat; putting him in serious danger. To avoid this, immediately take the rawhide away as soon as it becomes small enough to be swallowed whole.

· It can cause digestive blockage. Allowing your pooch to swallow a large piece of rawhide can also endanger his life. Rawhides can expand inside Fido’s stomach, putting him at risk of a fatal blockage. It can even wrap around his intestines, causing the same obstruction.

· It can cause gastrointestinal problems. If your pooch ingests too many rawhides, he may develop gastrointestinal complications.

· Not all rawhides are safe to eat. Several reports have revealed that rawhides which have been produced outside USA were made from toxic chemicals. Try to be selective when it comes to buying rawhide. Look very closely where it was manufactured and only choose rawhides made in the USA.

The Ugly:

· Some rawhides contain deadly poisons. The process of making rawhide involves chemically separating the outer layer of skin (usually of a cow) from the hide. This process leaves deadly poisons in the chew, including arsenic and formaldehyde.

· Some rawhides contain the skin from dogs. An investigation by Humane Society International stated in their report, “In a particularly grisly twist, the skins of brutally slaughtered dogs in Thailand are mixed with other bits of skin to produce rawhide chew toys for pet dogs. Manufacturers told investigators that these chew toys are regularly exported to and sold in U.S. stores.”

Ultimately, the choice is yours. But, remember, you’re choosing for your dog. It’s likely that if he could educate himself on what he was eating, he’d choose a safer, healthier alternative.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Great read and so true!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

woodard2009 said:


> Great read and so true!!! Thanks for posting.



Ugh, I was so disgusted after reading about those poor slaughtered dogs in Thailand. After a friend just sent me a pic of new rawhide treats she got for her dogs (stuffed with sweet potato and chicken) I decided to warn her of how harmful these treats were for her dogs. Luckily she loved them to death and wants the best for them and I'm sure she will toss them. But it got me thinking about how many others don't know how harmful these chews can be. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG! I shudder to think of all the potential ways Lulu could have suffered for the first 3 years of her life out of my ignorance! She was a rawhide-chewing girl! Had them all over the house at her disposal and loved them, and I, the uneducated adoring mom made sure she never ran out. 

Yet another reason I love this site and such a super group of knowledgeable people who help each other!!! 

Lulu and I both are so very, very happy to be here!!!!!

Edit: I wanted to edit this to be clear that Lulu hasn't had a rawhide for almost 3 years! (Just in case I gave the impression we just stopped.)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> OMG! I shudder to think of all the potential ways Lulu could have suffered for the first 3 years of her life out of my ignorance! She was a rawhide-chewing girl! Had them all over the house at her disposal and loved them, and I, the uneducated adoring mom made sure she never ran out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So glad you stopped giving her those. I had Zorana to teach me all of the essential things needed after getting my first chi Bailey. She was my neighbor for years and very knowledgeable on health and nutrition for our beloved pets. I've also educated myself and after joining cp, I learn something new everyday. I'm happy to be here as well to learn and pass on any knowledge that I can. 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> So glad you stopped giving her those. I had Zorana to teach me all of the essential things needed after getting my first chi Bailey. She was my neighbor for years and very knowledgeable on health and nutrition for our beloved pets. I've also educated myself and after joining cp, I learn something new everyday. I'm happy to be here as well to learn and pass on any knowledge that I can. &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, Lulu is 6 yrs old now and has not had raw hides for years. She has benefited so very much nutritionally, medically, and so many other ways from my joining this forum.

You were very fortunate to have Zorana!! She is such an angel!! <3 I think the world of her, and you are doing what I did as well...educating yourself once you realized their is so much to learn. And it's so easy educate yourself by way of the internet, animal magazines, the proper vets, etc. The most important thing though is to be able to educate yourself properly though because there is a lot of misleading info out there as well.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree totally about there being a lot of misleading info out there. That's why I do my best to heavily research anything I'm curious about be it good or bad, no matter anyone else's opinion. And then I try to make the best decision that I can based on that. It is an extra added bonus to have people around you who share similar passions, and want the best that they can give their pets. I've learned a lot over the past couple years by educating myself, researching, and subscribing to online magazines etc. You're a great mommy to Lulu....be sure to give yourself credit for that 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awww, thanks! You are sweet.  When I am researching something I try to always look for .edu or .gov websites first. If I look at a .com, which I do, I always consider what is there motive for the website? Could the information be their opinion or true fact? With .coms it just requires a bit more research of the info and looking objectively and with an open mind at the same time.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

You make a good point, I will be sure to look for those as well 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

The only dog that does okay with rawhide is our chi/pug Dunkin. She doesn't eat chunks off of it and could have it for weeks if we let her. Our American Bulldog mix once ate a huge rawhide bone and vomited it up ten minutes later, so she hasn't been given any since. I'd imagine our corgi/shiba mix would be the same way, and I don't trust Cuddles with it too much, either. On the occasion that they do get rawhide, they always get one that has been made in the U.S.

Our dogs occasionally get salmon skin bones, and they love them more than rawhide .


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Having witnessed first hand the havoc rawhide can cause I have never given mine rawhide. Many years ago I did volunteer work for my dogs vet & I remember a case that involved an intestinal blockage that required emergency surgery because of a piece of rawhide. I don't know what the cost was but, I know it was a pretty penny.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

motherdear said:


> Having witnessed first hand the havoc rawhide can cause I have never given mine rawhide. Many years ago I did volunteer work for my dogs vet & I remember a case that involved an intestinal blockage that required emergency surgery because of a piece of rawhide. I don't know what the cost was but, I know it was a pretty penny.


It's just my opinion, but if there is even a slim chance this could happen, why take a chance you could lose your dog this way. When I found out this was a danger of rawhides, Lulu never got another one.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Great info, I have never given mine rawhide because of the choking hazard. I know many on here use pizzle sticks,(bull penises). Last year a dog on FB died from it getting lodged also. 
Our dog obedience and Shepard breeder had a dog die from a splinter off a hoof. 
The trachea, rabbit pig ears etc. all scare me
I know they are cartiledge, but what prevents these from also getting chewed and lodged or stuck in the intestine?
I use antlers and can't get past the fear I have with any of these.
HELP??!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Great info, I have never given mine rawhide because of the choking hazard. I know many on here use pizzle sticks,(bull penises). Last year a dog on FB died from it getting lodged also.
> Our dog obedience and Shepard breeder had a dog die from a splinter off a hoof.
> The trachea, rabbit pig ears etc. all scare me
> I know they are cartiledge, but what prevents these from also getting chewed and lodged or stuck in the intestine?
> ...


I use antlers only as well. To give them an alluring scent if nothing else I put them in their food bag over night.


----------

